# Few questions about a saltwater tank.



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I have 2 questions. I don't know much about saltwater tanks. My dad mostly takes care of "mine."

I recently asked on here about using lemon juice to kill aipstasia, so I went out and bought lemon juice in a bottle from walmart. I was kind of stupid and didn't test the PH of the aquarium water before. Anyways, afterwards the PH measured 7.7. I only used about 1.5 ml of lemon juice. (I had a measuring thing). It's a 29g nanocube, so I don't think that could affect the PH much? We purchase our saltwater, and the PH of the water we add is 8. So my question is, could the lemon juice affect the PH and what are some reasons the PH in the saltwater tank could be lowering so much? Is 7.7 PH an acceptable PH (I thought around 8 PH was what saltwater liked).

Next question is how much lemon juice can I use to kill the aipstasia without affecting the water?

Thanks guys.  I'm going to try to learn some on saltwater tanks.


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Lemons are pretty acidic and the bottle of juice that you got from walmart is most likely a pretty high concentration so I could definately see it lowering your pH. A pH of 7.7 isn't good for a reef. Like you said a pH anywhere from 8.0 8.3. As for getting rid of your aptaisa I would say some peppermint shrimp or this stuff called JoesJuice that you inject into the center of the anemone with the included syringe. You can go to JoesJuice.com for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks. U think 1 ml could do that much? :/ Bit worried now. Everything seems fine as of today....


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

It might be good to do a water change to get your pH back up but if you don't have any really sensitive livestock you should be fine.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks outpost. Just thought I'd let you know I didn't change the water because everything seems just fine.  I guess i'll just use joe's juice cus idk how much lemon juice to use and the aipstasia didn't die :x


----------

